# Restoring vitality?



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it possible to restore the vitality----when there has been basically an emotional divorce? When you have been distant---yet couldn't imagine being apart?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

LWC, I think before you get any helpful answers you'll have to post more in the way of background of you and your spouse and what the answer is you're looking for


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, my H posted his story:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...-i-may-have-ruined-everything.html#post607148


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

LWC,

I'm still not clear what YOU'RE looking for

All I can say is that the two of you seem to be in dire need of some counseling.

I think you each need individual counseling and marriage counseling


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I agree, we are seeking counseling. 

What I want is to restore the vitality. Thanks for listening.


----------

